# Motorhome friendly pubs and car parks



## Mer

I am trying to compile a list of motorhome friendly pubs and car parks - ie places where you can enjoy a meal and drink and then park overnight, or a car park which doesn't have a barrier to keep you out!
For example, at Chesil Beach in Dorset you can park for 24 hours but not sleep in the van, which is ridiculous, and at Lyme Regis there are four designated motorhome bays which are always occupied by either skips or cars. 
My local pub, The Royal Oak, in Corsley, Wiltshire, three miles from both Frome and the Longleat Estate, welcomes motorhomes which can park overnight in exchange for using the pub facilities. I am particulary interested in places to overnight in Devon and Cornwall.


----------



## Grizzly

This might be of interest to you.:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

New entries are always accepted - see the website.

G


----------



## spykal

Hi Mer

Have you checked out our own MHF campsite database?

MHF Campsite search <<<

MHF Campsite Interactive Map <<<

There are well over 350 parking places listed,

over 450 wild camping spots

and just a few pub stopovers ... actually only 16 but rising and of course we could do with some more... so please if you find some new ones please take the time to add them to "our" listings too.

Mike


----------



## steco1958

I have a list of MH friendly pubs already, there are several knocking around on the net, you may be duplicating work (re-inventing the wheel)


----------



## worzel

Hello from Braunton Devon. 

Re pub stopovers.

Dartmoor inn Lydford near Tavistock Devon ( food first class a bit expensive food but great real Ale)

Foxhunters inn Westdown near Ilfracombe Devon.

Worzel.


----------



## jedi

This pub in Norfolk will allow you to overnight on the car park if you intend to eat/drink on the premises.

www.countryinns.co.uk/

Lovely, quiet location.


----------



## fatbuddha

we have found many pubs will let you stay in their car parks in return for you eating in their place - works well in our experience.

a guide is a good idea - but what happened to the one that a motorhoming publican setup? he was charging a subscription to access the data which we thought was a bit tight given all the free stuff around here so we never subscribed.

EDIT - it's still going - http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/index.asp - but £30 to join??? ffs


----------



## bowlty

hi 
the railway inn, acklington,northumberland
good food and hook up
bowlty


----------



## gofer

*m/h parking*

i have joined the motorhome stopover club yes it did cost £30 to join but ithink there is 400 pubs on the list and found it very good value for money we have never had the landlords putting pressure on us to eat in there pubs but we usualy go and have a drink or two


----------



## babetornado

*can apeople park here*

If there is a bit of un used -wanted land near fly overs down the side

and there is no signs or yellow lines saying no parking is it ok the park a caravan car van motorhome etc..over night


----------



## babetornado

the spot is hidden from view and I dont think any one of the locals would report it as its there doing no harm 

the grass has not been cut and there is no fencing it looks abanded

again would it be ok to park if its over looked and left there alone


----------



## Pard

You could try the Golden Lion at Stithians, near Redruth - see www.golden-lion-inn.co.uk - pretty centrally located for western half of Cornwall.


----------



## Techno100

ONLY ONE pub listed in the WHOLE of Yorkshire


----------



## steco1958

Why not use:-

www.pubcamping.co.uk

Steve


----------



## Grizzly

This is also quite a good list;

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117

G

Edit: There seem to be 29 listed in Yorkshire.


----------



## neilmac

If you Google 

UK pub stopovers

There are many sources of information :wink:


----------



## Jofda

Hi All
John and Terri here, new members just bought our first Motorhome and loving it!  Thought you might like to know of our local here in South Devon? Called the Avon Inn, at Avonwick, near Totnes...has a largish carpark which could manage 3 M/H's upto 24' fairly comfortably.
Pub has new owners, Gary and Karen since March and they have transformed the place. They would welcome overnight stays as long as one uses the premises (which you would actually wish to!) Access to water and loos, the garden at edge of the carpark borders the River Avon. A further advantage is the menu here...good home cooked traditional pub food at really competitive prices for this part of Devon eg Jackets and fillings £4.50, Cottage pie and Veg £5.95, Chilli and Rice £6.50, off the bone Ham, egg and chips or bubble and squeak £5.95 etc. there is also a childrens menu of any menu item at well reduced cost, but a real key is that food is served right upto 11pm, to take away too if you want to eat in your van.
The location is ideal, just off the A38 near South Brent, perfect for stopovers to Cornwall, or staying to tour Totnes, Salcombe and Torbay area. Remember, legend has it that Totnes is a really M/H unfriendly town...you will be made welcome at the Avon Inn, with a bus stop outside right into Totnes (4 miles) You can ring them on 01364 73475. Post code; TQ10 9NB Ask for us at the bar (we probably spend too much time in there!  ) and we'll put you right for the local area. 
By the way, love this site, it's been so helpful to us already!


----------



## willetttiger

The Black Horse Monks Horton in Kent TN256AP 4 miles from the Channel Tunnel does stopovers
www.thebestpubintheparish.com


----------



## Helgamobil

I have just discovered the MHF interactive map - wow, its great! But (there's always a but) I cannot seem to download the GPS bit. I am using an Apple Mac and a download seems to take place, but what next? How do I transfer this to my TomTom, and how do I know if the file has downloaded to the Apple successfully? Help, please.


----------



## Mick757

Not exactly Devon.....but weve just passed a gasto-pub called the Craven Heifer at the top of the Skipton bypass in N Yorks., that had a good few 'vans parked behind it.


----------



## Telbell

Not sure where this thread's going really?

"Mer" (opening Poster) hasn't come back on it, hasn't acknowledged any of the contributions made, and hasn't told us how his/her list is going.

And in any case as has been said there are quite a few databasis (-es?) already available. Perhaps best to include new ones on our "Campsite Review" database??

Just an observation


----------

